# Check out these guys!



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

hi guys.
i have just been wondering how do you guys i.d cichlids?
i know it is easy to id fish like oscars, jags, piranha and stuff, but how do you i.d these malawis? they were sold as mixed malawi's.
i know that apistogrammas are easy to i.d because of their shape and size. 
but how they ehell do you id them especially when you get different colour strains etc.
also check out my pictures


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

is it in the fins? iknwo this will be a red top or a yellow top zebra maybe?


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

:nod:


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

...


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)




----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)




----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

i like this pic, it was taken without flash


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

oscar 2.5"


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

does ne1 think they are potm qualty or not?


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

The 2nd and 4th one look POTM-qualed. Nice fish!


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

thanks man, i may enter them this time, if innes ever gets his ass in gear!!


----------



## Rigger (May 1, 2004)

i love the colours


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

thnx guys, im feeding them hikari gold and staple, and it really is working making their colours bright. i also feed them a frozen malawi mix.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

i think 2 and 5 have potential


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam your sig is so long
i couldent concentrate on the pics


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

mwhahahahaha!!! i need to add more to it think!!!

i may enter them as soon as innes gets a move on!


----------

